# I am going to jump on my soapbox....



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

fishotter said:


> Well let me tell you if you never been to the allegan dam its one place where you dont want to start anything.I have seen it all there from guns being pulled to knives to fist fights.You have to remember these people have nothing better to do.There up all night making and smoking meth and fish all day.And if you think im joking you better think again.I have been fishing the dam for over 30 years and i sure was glad when i finally was able to have enough money to buy a boat and get away from the hillbillys on the wall.And even then i have still have had problems.Rods stolen out of vehicles,equipent taken out of your boat while walking up to get your trailer.Yet i have meet some dang good people there.Its just that you have to learn how to coexist with them.like fish in the winter when there is no one there or get away from the crowds.Well thats my 2 cents worth.Im sure i will have more problems there in my life time but i will still keep going back after all its my favorite river.I call it my home waters.and if your ever out there and you see me give me a shout. always happy to talk and share


I'm glad to see all us hillbillies have been lumped into one category  
Not everyone there is a meth smoking degenerate. Not everyone has the luxury of owning a boat, or having the time to spend all day on the river looking for a few fish. Sadly, my free time is limited, my funds are short, and with the current increases in gasoline prices, my money will become even tighter. So, I don't see how someone who might want to stop at the dam and fish for an hour or two, because of its convenience, is automatically placed on the same level as a drug dealer/user. There are some bad, unethical people that fish there who ruin it for others. I will agree with that. But with that being said, there are plenty of problem people who fish from a boat, deer hunt, etc. Don't look down upon everyone who doesn't fit your mold, or have the resources you do. Everyone is just trying to enjoy thier little piece of this life. There are plenty of ethical fishermen who fish the wall. You, sadly, had to interact with a couple who aren't...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> Todd,
> 
> 
> John my advice is when you see that, dial the poaching hot line and give a good description and stay away from those places as they will piss you off every time.


I would have but I couldn't come up with any real law that was being broken. Just guys being pricks. And you are right, I have no plan on returning anytime soon. I just had to check it out to see what it was like.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

I remember that place about 15 minutes there in around 1983 was enough for me not been back since and it appears it has not improved much. :tdo12: 

God I cannot imagine what it must be like there during the night, "The Horror the horror of it all?

I'd rather fish for carp or sunnies some wheres than deal with that scene.

:cwm27: 

BG


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't mind fishing for Carp off the wall there. Usually in May they show up and there's very few people. Tie up a few salmon spawn bags and have at it--talk about an absolute blast! Every now and then, you'll get a bonus late run steelie to blast your bag. 

Of course, there used to be some good summer fishing above the coffer at Foote Dam on the Au Sable (Giant smallies, late steel, summer steel, way early kings), but the yank and crank crowd in the fall and spring ruined that when the DNR had to fence it off and close that portion down.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Allegan dam is without a doubt the worst place to fish in michigan... I fished there once about 5 years ago for about 5 minutes. Seen enough for a lifetime. Tippy is a cakewalk compaired to that. Although I do think a few dance moves were created there....The most popular being the Allegan shuffle.


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

hypox said:


> Allegan dam is without a doubt the worst place to fish in michigan... I fished there once about 5 years ago for about 5 minutes. Seen enough for a lifetime. Tippy is a cakewalk compaired to that. Although I do think a few dance moves were created there....The most popular being the Allegan shuffle.


I hate to say it, but I agree. I tried fishing there several times, and in my opinion if you are not ready to stand tall and take no crap, your in trouble. If some jerk had done that to my boy, they definitely would have had to fish his bleeding head from the cold water. I fished the steps and the platform, and it certainly wasnt much fun. I sure couldnt take my kids fishing there, they learn enough bad habits at home


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

thanks eric...

really what should be banned is fishing from those stairs all together...

its a safety issue with all that LEAD flying around!!!

lol

cya on the river,

mark


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

One time I fished my 12' jon boat up by the dam for walleye before the season closed. All I heard was grumbling from the wall then PLOOP, PLOOP as the casted their lead my way, gunning for me. One chunk even hit the side of the boat.:yikes:

The other boats I passed on the way upstream were cool, and even the guys on the left, but the guys on the wall were ruthless. I vote close it.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I vote close it.


 I second that!! Never been there, And have NOOO plans to go there.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

It will probably never be closed to fishing, that would be unfair to certain anglers. If they were to close the area to fishing, that would mean boats too. Then the ramp would have to be closed too, or left un maintained, and sice it is only 2 yrs old, I don't they are gonna let it go. It is also unfair tyo group everyone who fishes the wall into a group of lawbreakers, drug dealers, or brawlers, but there are alot of those types there. It is best to just avoid it, and report any unlawfull activities to the authorities.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I fished the wall last year. It was not at the peak of the season, but there was a crowd there. Didn't have any problems, but then again I am a self professed Hickerbilly, Bank Maggot, missing one tooth, driving a rusty beat up truck, so I either blend in or could go under cover  

From time to time though I do clean up and go fishing in a boat. While in the boat I try not to cuss, get drunk, do drugs or make a big mess, unless of course I am lucky enough to be fishing with Spanky.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

quest32a said:


> He then proceeds to grab the kids line out of his hand and cut his lure off. If I were the kids dad that fish would have gotten broken off and the sob would have been swimming.


Dad or no Dad, I'd have tossed the Ahole.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Stories like those off the wall are why I'll take steelheading in Jan, Feb and March for maybe a couple bites on a real cold day over an April steelhead trip. Cool to see the first bug hatches on the rivers but seems like the slobs came crawling out out of their holes then too, especially at places like Allegan.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> Dad or no Dad, I'd have tossed the Ahole.


There is not doubt it crossed my mind. But the guy obviously had a knife, and a couple of buddies up on the stairs. Just wasn't a good situation.



EdB said:


> Stories like those off the wall are why I'll take steelheading in Jan, Feb and March for maybe a couple bites on a real cold day over an April steelhead trip.


No doubt, I am actually quite ready for steelhead season to be over so the streams will be left to us trout fisherman...


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

true true


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

All I need is one or two more loose hens, then I'll be done until the scams show up.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> All I need is one or two more loose hens, then I'll be done until the scams show up.


Agreed!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Whats a loose hen 
Haven't caught one of those in years


----------



## deathroll (Jun 3, 2004)

Erik said:


> I don't know this steeliefreak guy, maybe he's allright and maybe he ain't. I do know MP. And he can catch steel just fine. He also has the guts to show his face in pictures, and keeps a profile. He's not hiding behind a sheild of anonymity like some people.
> 
> Thankyou Todd, and two paws. I appreciate what you guys do. Whether it's getting drunk drivers off the road, or keeping people from abusing the resource.


 
didn't mean to get your panties in a bunch, thought that was a pretty class - less act by laying into steeliefreak when he knows he got kicked off the board. hiding?? say when and where....... if MP wants to start the name calling he better be ready to get it back.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Although I've had my arguments on here with Steeliefreak, I met him on the river the other day and thought he was an alright guy. We had a bit of a chuckle over the internet games and there were no hard feelings. Matter of fact, it was Steeliefreak who first extended a greeting to me and said, "no hard feelings,huh?". I thought that was a pretty classy move and he turned out to be a decent guy. I don't have any problems with the guy.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

*say when and where....... * Play ground after school, I gonna woop you then I'm headed south to woop MP Steelheader, then up north to woop Schaeed1, then to Kalamazoo to woop Spanky, tomorrow at 3:30 I meeting Steve on the Joe and I'm gonna woop him,(actually I'm gonna wait till we're done fishing) then Saturday I'm gonna woop Martin if he comes out to the Pier, and I'm goona woop DonP if he comes with him. Next Wednesday Adjusted3 comes back from Florida and I'm gonna woop him. I'm gonna woop thousandcasts with his own book, Gunrod with my fly tying vice, fishwitch44 with the generator I sold him, Jpollman with that flyrod he's been trying to sell since last year, Hoosier Steelheader with that boat I sure wish I could have bought from him, Creek Chub with the waders he sold me and Steve for taking up so much of my time by creating this web site. 

Anybody out there that needs a woopin, however I missed them on my list, don't take it personal. I am gonna go through another rounds of wooping next month, pm me and I will add you to the list, please specify any particular wooping you would like to have. There is no charge for a wooping, as I think that could be illegal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey check your pms Marc, maybe you will have a chance to whoop me....


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Pm'ed you back, sure wish I could go, let me know how it goes, hopefully I will get a chance to woop you next time :lol:


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Wonder what they would do if I showed up with my 14 foot spey rod and patagonia attire and asked for some room to cast ? LOL

Well I guess it would not be funny for long right ?

:evil: 

BG


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Black Ghost said:


> Wonder what they would do if I showed up with my 14 foot spey rod and patagonia attire and asked for some room to cast ?


First off...finalize your last will and testament. You may also want to wear a life jacket as I am sure Billy Ray Cyrus and his fellow mullet-heads will throw your a$$ off the top of the stairs. You may also find a helmet and kevlar clothing helpful. They will, of course, remove your "silly" fly reel and replace it with a spinning reel spooled with 50# superbraid.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> They will, of course, remove your "silly" fly reel and replace it with a spinning reel spooled with 50# superbraid.


Probably not. You know how many pop cans they'd have to pick up on the side of the road to afford superbraid? Shoot, they're lucky if they can find the time in between the Springer show, COPS reruns, snaggin' fish and NASCAR races to find enough cans to buy a roll of Falcon Premium Mono at the Walmart!  :lol:


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Glad you guys left me out of the whoopins. I've been whooped enough these past couple monthes.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> *say when and where....... * Play ground after school, I gonna woop you then I'm headed south to woop MP Steelheader, then up north to woop Schaeed1, then to Kalamazoo to woop Spanky, tomorrow at 3:30 I meeting Steve on the Joe and I'm gonna woop him,(actually I'm gonna wait till we're done fishing) then Saturday I'm gonna woop Martin if he comes out to the Pier, and I'm goona woop DonP if he comes with him. Next Wednesday Adjusted3 comes back from Florida and I'm gonna woop him. I'm gonna woop thousandcasts with his own book, Gunrod with my fly tying vice, fishwitch44 with the generator I sold him, Jpollman with that flyrod he's been trying to sell since last year, Hoosier Steelheader with that boat I sure wish I could have bought from him, Creek Chub with the waders he sold me and Steve for taking up so much of my time by creating this web site.
> 
> Anybody out there that needs a woopin, however I missed them on my list, don't take it personal. I am gonna go through another rounds of wooping next month, pm me and I will add you to the list, please specify any particular wooping you would like to have. There is no charge for a wooping, as I think that could be illegal :lol: :lol: :lol:



Mark, you should have waited to post this "WOOPING POST" till after 3:30 cuz now I'm going to have to woop you right over the back of the boat into 44 deg. waters.  

Steve


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Hey Mark, if you have room in your "busy" schedule could you put me down for a woopin' at the Brown Blast on the 16th? If not no biggie, just didn't want to be left out.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

The Allegan Dam just might be the way the DNR can fix their budget crisis.
Put a couple of plain clothed officers down there every day all spring writting tickets.....uhm lets see... how much for walleye posession?, keeping snaggged fish? no liscense? drinking, littering, etc...
about 50 tickets every 24hrs. :evil:


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Heck, just charge for parking like at a public boat launch.

That way there would be a DNR representative there and it would generate a source of income to offset the cost of having him there. $5.00 to park should cover it.

With a DNR rep there it might cut down or nearly eliminate the unethical behavior.

Problem solved.


----------

